# Useful Sites



## gishdog (May 19, 2006)

I run a blog about music theory and reviews - Note Theory and I wanted to find a bunch of good guitar sites (like this one) to put up as a collection of useful sites to bookmark. What other sites do you guys visit?

Gishdog
Note Theory


----------

